# Oils?



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello Every one

Im looking for different oils I can use to supplement my dogs, as well as where to purchase them! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello there. 
I only use store bought fish oil. It has a vit E in the ingrediant list so that is all i give.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I just give my dog fish oil. If you feed the capsules, check the ingredients and make sure they don't contain soy. I get mine at Walgreens which has BOGO sales pretty often, this is the one I use(not my pictures):
















Many people here also give coconut oil as well.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

brandypup said:


> Hello there.
> I only use store bought fish oil. It has a vit E in the ingrediant list so that is all i give.


Gel caps or cold pressed?


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

twotonelover said:


> I just give my dog fish oil. If you feed the capsules, check the ingredients and make sure they don't contain soy. I get mine at Walgreens which has BOGO sales pretty often, this is the one I use(not my pictures):
> 
> View attachment 7183
> 
> ...



Thanx for the info ! I use the same thing but we have 16 dogs!! so 1000 mg per 20 lbs of dog is hard on us, when are dogs range from 40 to 80 lbs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hi.

my dogs get bioprep from bioage.com. they get the bioprep II - capsule

they get carlson's fish oil, from anchovies, sardines and mackerel plus vitamin e from alpha tocopherols.

both get a product called Connectin, which is for joint support. i am, however looking into arthroaid to replace it....

i'm pretty picky about my ingredients.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> hi.
> 
> my dogs get bioprep from bioage.com. they get the bioprep II - capsule
> 
> ...


Does bioprep seem to be helping your dogs? I've heard lots of good things about it, and that it can also reduce the size of fatty lumps, which Rosey has a few of. 

Did you not like connectin? I was thinking of giving it to Rosey on days we exercise just for extra support. 

Sorry to hijack your post OP


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I use gel caps. Only 2 dogs at a total of 32lbs lol.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> hi.
> 
> my dogs get bioprep from bioage.com. they get the bioprep II - capsule
> 
> ...


Thanx for the info i'll check it out


twotonelover said:


> Does bioprep seem to be helping your dogs? I've heard lots of good things about it, and that it can also reduce the size of fatty lumps, which Rosey has a few of.
> 
> Did you not like connectin? I was thinking of giving it to Rosey on days we exercise just for extra support.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your post OP


no problem!! all infos good info!!


brandypup said:


> I use gel caps. Only 2 dogs at a total of 32lbs lol.


lol! right on ! thanx


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i also rotate emu oil, extra virgin nutiva cold pressed unrefined coconut oil and sometimes extra virgin olive oil.

twotonelover.....i am trying to get away from glucosamine and chondroitin that is sourced from shell fish....i just don't see it as species appropriate....and these are more used for cartilage repair than as an anti inflammatory....and i'm looking more for an anti inflammatory for my old girl...

what i want is a ginger/curcumin base....and i'll probably get it in human form..

having said that, i'm not unhappy with connectin. i just think i can do more for her.

arthroaid is more to my liking, i think...

and system saver would have been perfect, but for the green tea extract, which acts as a stimulant and a diuretic, something she doesn't need.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_5l3f60y37m_e

http://www.naturalk9supplies.com/Dog-Supplements/great-life-arthro-aid.aspx -- even though this is also fish sourced...in the end, though, i shall probably get a human supp for her and me, since both of us suffer from arthritis.

nutiva coconut oil: i get from amazon.com

emu oil i get from: http://www.silkysgarden.com/


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> i also rotate emu oil, extra virgin nutiva cold pressed unrefined coconut oil and sometimes extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> twotonelover.....i am trying to get away from glucosamine and chondroitin that is sourced from shell fish....i just don't see it as species appropriate....and these are more used for cartilage repair than as an anti inflammatory....and i'm looking more for an anti inflammatory for my old girl...
> 
> ...


Thanx for the info!!


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use NutriGold Triple Strength Omega-3 Gold. I ordered it from Amazon. It has 1250 mg. of fish oil. My dogs and cat are small so I divide one capsule between them. 
I also add alittle wheat germ for the vitamin E. I add ACV and extra virgin coconut oil too. I put some of the suppliements in their morning meal and some in their evening meal. 

I also purchased freeze-dried Milk Thistle and Neem oil, but am not sure what do do with those things???? Anyone with suggestions? I also purchased some Turmeric for my cat, but not sure the dosage for him?


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

Kitkat771 said:


> I use NutriGold Triple Strength Omega-3 Gold. I ordered it from Amazon. It has 1250 mg. of fish oil. My dogs and cat are small so I divide one capsule between them.
> I also add alittle wheat germ for the vitamin E. I add ACV and extra virgin coconut oil too. I put some of the suppliements in their morning meal and some in their evening meal.
> 
> I also purchased freeze-dried Milk Thistle and Neem oil, but am not sure what do do with those things???? Anyone with suggestions? I also purchased some Turmeric for my cat, but not sure the dosage for him?


Thanx!! I also use wheat germ!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

twotonelover said:


> Does bioprep seem to be helping your dogs? I've heard lots of good things about it, and that it can also reduce the size of fatty lumps, which Rosey has a few of.
> 
> Did you not like connectin? I was thinking of giving it to Rosey on days we exercise just for extra support.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your post OP


they are still on one capsule per day. i believe some of malia's lipomas are a little bit smaller.

i do think it is helping....along with feeding raw and all that that entails.

i also believe the bio superfood is now starting to help my husband and myself.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The milk thistle is a liver cleanse and you can give a capsule per day to make sure whatever toxins were in the chemical she was given have cleared from he system. The neem oil is great to add to shampoo for a flea control spray you can also dilute it as a topical spray for your dog and her bedding.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

Liz said:


> The milk thistle is a liver cleanse and you can give a capsule per day to make sure whatever toxins were in the chemical she was given have cleared from he system. The neem oil is great to add to shampoo for a flea control spray you can also dilute it as a topical spray for your dog and her bedding.


great info!


----------

